# types of chis



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

how many types are there??? a lady was telling me the other nite that there are only two types apple head or deer head.... but what about long haired or shorth haired aren't they different types too????


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

theres only 2 varieties of chis smooth and long coat


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Ditto what Chloe says!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

just about to say the same thing there is only long/smooth coat chihuahuas


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Poor breeding leads to different looks in the Chihuahuas so those breeders come up with terms to describe them ie Deerhead and Applehead. But only Long Coat and Smooth Coat are actual recongized types of Chihuahuas. Breeders will tell you anything now days to sale them some really probably do not know any better as they do not educate themselves before breeding and some are trying to be shady. Then you come into the terms Teacup, MicroTeacup and there is even newer terms I have heard of called the microsuede Teacups that have the very fine, short hair:-( It can get very confusing if you listen everything the uneducated spout. I have been in many a argument with the uneducated, LOL!


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Chloe* said:


> theres only 2 varieties of chis smooth and long coat



Ditto to that.


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

There is a girl that I work with that says she has a "mini-teacup Chi" and is convinced that he is very rare and worth a lot of money. I just bite my tongue when she talks about him. Little does she know that all she has is a regular old Chi that is on the small side.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Janis said:


> There is a girl that I work with that says she has a "mini-teacup Chi" and is convinced that he is very rare and worth a lot of money. I just bite my tongue when she talks about him. Little does she know that all she has is a regular old Chi that is on the small side.


LOL! send her our way we will set her straight;-)


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

thank you


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

There is a long and smooth coat. But I do not believe that deer head Chihuahuas are really pure Chihuahuas.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Jezz said:


> There is a long and smooth coat. But I do not believe that deer head Chihuahuas are really pure Chihuahuas.


That's not true at all, you can get a deer head chi from two perfect apple heads  Faces are based on genes. That's like saying someone with a big nose isn't a pure human =/


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Janis said:


> There is a girl that I work with that says she has a "mini-teacup Chi" and is convinced that he is very rare and worth a lot of money. I just bite my tongue when she talks about him. Little does she know that all she has is a regular old Chi that is on the small side.


Not to be 'Debbie Downer' here but maybe you should just try and understand that your friend may have been specifically told her pet is a "mini-teacup". Right or wrong she may have bought under that impression and loves her pet dearly.

I bought a Chi that was supposed to be a 'mini'. I didn't understand about the types until I joined this forum. 

Sometimes I will still call my Chi 'mini' when people see me out walking with a few others who have larger dogs. It's hard for MOST people to understand why my dog is so small in comparison to the other larger, yet younger dogs. It becomes more fun than anything else to say my baby is just the mini version. What's the harm really? Many restaurants have smaller portions of their usual menu and call them 'mini' sized........same thing with the dog.....strange comparison I know but it does work.


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

z4girl said:


> Not to be 'Debbie Downer' here but maybe you should just try and understand that your friend may have been specifically told her pet is a "mini-teacup". Right or wrong she may have bought under that impression and loves her pet dearly.
> 
> I bought a Chi that was supposed to be a 'mini'. I didn't understand about the types until I joined this forum.
> 
> Sometimes I will still call my Chi 'mini' when people see me out walking with a few others who have larger dogs. It's hard for MOST people to understand why my dog is so small in comparison to the other larger, yet younger dogs. It becomes more fun than anything else to say my baby is just the mini version. What's the harm really? Many restaurants have smaller portions of their usual menu and call them 'mini' sized........same thing with the dog.....strange comparison I know but it does work.


I didn't mean to imply that she doesn't love her dog any more or less because of his size or supposed type. I know she thinks the world of him whether he is a "mini chi" or just a "Chihuahua". I also think he's a great dog but I don't consider him worth any more or any less than my Lucas that came from rescue. It's just a misconception, that's all, and breeders will use this misconception to make more money and that isn't right.


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Janis said:


> I didn't mean to imply that she doesn't love her dog any more or less because of his size or supposed type. I know she thinks the world of him whether he is a "mini chi" or just a "Chihuahua". I also think he's a great dog but I don't consider him worth any more or any less than my Lucas that came from rescue. It's just a misconception, that's all, and breeders will use this misconception to make more money and that isn't right.


That makes sense. It really doesn't matter where your Chi came from....rescue, breeder, espensive or not.......what you think of your dog and how you treat them is the most important part for sure.

I'm sorry if I sort of snapped about the 'mini' part. It's a sensitive subject because you wouldn't believe the comments I get all around (not necessarily on the board). I've heard it all-and most of the time it's just easy to use the 'mini' word to describe my baby.


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

Krista said:


> That's not true at all, you can get a deer head chi from two perfect apple heads  Faces are based on genes. That's like saying someone with a big nose isn't a pure human =/


so are deer head and apple head other types of chis?????


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

All Chihuahuas look different like people. Sum have short muzzels sum have longer. Some have apple heads or I guess Deer heads. Sum are bigger chihuahuas and sum are smaller chihuahuas. ITs a chihuahua none the less. But there are only 2 classifed differences in chihuahuas and that is their hair.


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

Munchkin CSC said:


> All Chihuahuas look different like people. Sum have short muzzels sum have longer. Some have apple heads or I guess Deer heads. Sum are bigger chihuahuas and sum are smaller chihuahuas. ITs a chihuahua none the less. But there are only 2 classifed differences in chihuahuas and that is their hair.


thank you


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

chihuahua_momma said:


> thank you


No Problem, Being a Breeder I gotta know this stuff.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I get asked why mine are different coats and different sizes, i just say there are only two types of chihuahuas smooth and long coats but they are just like people you get all shapes and sizes .


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Krista said:


> That's not true at all, you can get a deer head chi from two perfect apple heads  Faces are based on genes. That's like saying someone with a big nose isn't a pure human =/


Would you ever call a German Shepherd with a short nose a real pure bred German Shepherd? No.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Jezz said:


> Would you ever call a German Shepherd with a short nose a real pure bred German Shepherd? No.


What? That doesn't even make sense ...

I'm surprised someone who knows so much about chis and breeding (supposedly) would jump to such a conclusion. How then do you explain generations of champion apple heads giving birth to deer heads? Different chi genes make different chi faces but they are all chi, same with all breeds of dogs. I would call a german shepherd with a short nose pure bred, if it was pure bred. Appearance doesn't equal genetics. You can have an apple head chi that isn't pure bred btw. Or does the appearance of the apple head negate the genes, and make it pure bred?

ps, long hair chis originally got their long hair from poms, so before you get high and mighty about pure genetics of chis, look at your own maybe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

There are only two types of chi longcoat and smooth ......as for the deer headed type that is incorrect..... in the breed standerd it's apple domed....And as for the tcup no comment!!!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Krista said:


> What? That doesn't even make sense ...
> 
> I'm surprised someone who knows so much about chis and breeding (supposedly) would jump to such a conclusion. How then do you explain generations of champion apple heads giving birth to deer heads?
> 
> ps, long hair chis originally got their long hair from poms, so before you get high and mighty about pure genetics of chis, look at your own maybe.


Actually the Techichi (foundation breed Chihuahua's came from) kept by the Toltecs came in two varieties long coat and hairless  much like today's Chinese crested.

"the genealogy of the modern-day Chihuahua can be traced to the Techichi, a small, heavy-boned, long-coated dog kept by the Toltecs"

The smooth coat came about due to crossing with dogs brought over from Spain and China this also produced the chihuahua's bark as the Techichi was bark-less, the long coat gene is also recessive so I believe due to crossing with Pom's etc it resurfaced. Hence the long coat is in fact older than the smooth coat, this also to some extent backs up the idea that Chi's came from fennec fox/ dog crosses long before the Toltecs and indeed documented history, we don't actually know where they came from before the Toltecs recorded it.

As for the long nosed comments you can get longer snouts from any form of crossing it's due to genetics as krista said but due to it being a 'fault' the deerhead puppies shouldn't really be bred from but they make great pets


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

*Sarah* said:


> Actually the Techichi (foundation breed Chihuahua's came from) kept by the Toltecs came in two varieties long coat and hairless  much like today's Chinese crested.
> 
> "the genealogy of the modern-day Chihuahua can be traced to the Techichi, a small, heavy-boned, long-coated dog kept by the Toltecs"
> 
> ...


Hehe, there are so many different stories about the origin of chis it's hard to keep them all straight ^_^ There seem to be two stories about the long coat though. Actually the only one I've ever seen is the other one, that they didn't appear at all until the 1900's in North America. But yeah, either way, deer heads shouldn't be bred, but that certainly doesn't make them not full chi  You can get different faces in any breed.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Krista said:


> Hehe, there are so many different stories about the origin of chis it's hard to keep them all straight ^_^ There seem to be two stories about the long coat though. Actually the only one I've ever seen is the other one, that they didn't appear at all until the 1900's in North America. But yeah, either way, deer heads shouldn't be bred, but that certainly doesn't make them not full chi  You can get different faces in any breed.


I know it's actually really interesting if you try to research it back, but the only concrete evidence showing to some extent the first 'chihuahua like dogs' dates back to the Toltec's (possibly the Maya but due to lack of exploration of the South American rainforest's we're kinda stuck with what we can see outside of it), where they were revered as special companions that would lead your soul into the underworld etc. Prior to that there are a lot of conspiracy theories. There is also apparently some evidence of Chihuahua like dogs in Ancient Egypt and China so it's all kinda a mystery all that can be said is that they are probably one of the oldest breeds of 'dog', but due to lack of evidence this can't be proven completely.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

*Sarah* said:


> I know it's actually really interesting if you try to research it back, but the only concrete evidence showing to some extent the first 'chihuahua like dogs' dates back to the Toltec's (possibly the Maya but due to lack of exploration of the South American rainforest's we're kinda stuck with what we can see outside of it), where they were revered as special companions that would lead your soul into the underworld etc. Prior to that there are a lot of conspiracy theories. There is also apparently some evidence of Chihuahua like dogs in Ancient Egypt and China so it's all kinda a mystery all that can be said is that they are probably one of the oldest breeds of 'dog', but due to lack of evidence this can't be proven completely.


Yeah I've heard that about the souls. Maybe that's why they feel like soul mates  Chihuahuas just seem so different from other breeds too, maybe they came with the aliens that helped the Mayans and Egyptians build their pyramids, that's why no one knows where they come from  lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Krista said:


> Yeah I've heard that about the souls. Maybe that's why they feel like soul mates  Chihuahuas just seem so different from other breeds too, maybe they came with the aliens that helped the Mayans and Egyptians build their pyramids, that's why no one knows where they come from  lol


What do you mean they came from Atlantis after the great flood :coolwink:


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

*Sarah* said:


> What do you mean they came from Atlantis after the great flood :coolwink:


:O You're right! That's why their so smart, what with all that advanced Atlantian technology


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Krista said:


> :O You're right! That's why their so smart, what with all that advanced Atlantian technology


I'm waiting for my 3 to beam me up on December 21st 2012  my soul is safe I have 3 chi's to guide me I can't possibly get lost lol.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

*Sarah* said:


> I'm waiting for my 3 to beam me up on December 21st 2012  my soul is safe I have 3 chi's to guide me I can't possibly get lost lol.


Good idea. I'm gonna have to grab me a couple more chis before that date. Just to be sure.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Krista said:


> Good idea. I'm gonna have to grab me a couple more chis before that date. Just to be sure.


:lol::lol::lol::angel12:


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

z4girl said:


> That makes sense. It really doesn't matter where your Chi came from....rescue, breeder, espensive or not.......what you think of your dog and how you treat them is the most important part for sure.
> 
> I'm sorry if I sort of snapped about the 'mini' part. It's a sensitive subject because you wouldn't believe the comments I get all around (not necessarily on the board). I've heard it all-and most of the time it's just easy to use the 'mini' word to describe my baby.


truth:you should love your puppy regardless of where it came from. After all, ALL puppies deserve to be loved. However, saying it doesn't matter where you get a puppy is totally inaccurate because it DOES matter (if you care about health and longevity). at least that is what i have always been told. Also, describing your dog as a "mini" doesnt just make it "easier" for you: it also makes it easier for BYBs to cash in on the term. if people cannot understand why your dog is smaller than most, then maybe they need to be educated about the many different sizes that chis come in. Furthermore, to compare your dog to a menu portion is like me saying, " i want to go on a 2 year waiting list for my chi. i know that is a little long but you all dont understand! this puppy is special--she's like the Birkin of the chi world!!" youre going to do what you want but,just so you know, some people who love chis will get upset. its not because they want to pick on you or your baby. Rather, its because they realize that education is key and will assume that since you're using a term that BYBs use that you do not know any better.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Krista said:


> What? That doesn't even make sense ...
> 
> I'm surprised someone who knows so much about chis and breeding (supposedly) would jump to such a conclusion. How then do you explain generations of champion apple heads giving birth to deer heads? Different chi genes make different chi faces but they are all chi, same with all breeds of dogs. I would call a german shepherd with a short nose pure bred, if it was pure bred. Appearance doesn't equal genetics. You can have an apple head chi that isn't pure bred btw. Or does the appearance of the apple head negate the genes, and make it pure bred?
> 
> ps, long hair chis originally got their long hair from poms, so before you get high and mighty about pure genetics of chis, look at your own maybe.


I was brought up in an environment full of menopausal women who didn't believe in anything but an apple head Chihuahua. I grew up thinking that Chihuahuas like these:










were not pure Chihuahuas. I do not remember ever mentioning that what I said was factual, it is my opinion. 

And whatever LH Chihuahuas are mixed with, it's doesn't matter, because they still look like Chihuahuas. Directly attacking me is not a good way to get your point across. 

I hate all these "variables" of Chihuahuas. I love every single Chihuahua, apple head or not, but it's very difficult for me to say that something completely opposite to breed stndard is still a pure bred Chihuahua. Nobody would EVER call a Chinese Shar Pei a pure bred Shar Pei if it didn't have any wrinkles, or a GSD a real pure GSD if it had a round head and a short snout. So why should we call Chihuahuas a pure Chihuahua if it doesn't look remotely like breed standard? A lot of people think because it's a very small dog, then it must be a Chihuahua.

A lot of Chihuahuas look like pure/crossed with breeds like these:









Moscow Toy Terrier









English Toy Terrier









Mini Pin









Mini Fox Terrier

PLEASE don't anyone find this offensive. I do not look down on any Chihuahua with out a dome head. I love them all and everyone's dogs are beautiful on here. I have owned dozens of big long legged, blocky head Chihuahuas and I know they make amazing pets, just as the apple heads do. I don't mean to sound mean and nasty because your dog doesn't have a pedigree or anything, I am just saying my opinion and hoping people will re-educate me and tell me their opinion.


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Jezz said:


> Moscow Toy Terrier


A while ago I saw a longcoat dog, with hair on his ears. The owners said it was a chihuahua, but it just couldn't be. It had the same coat as this dog, so now I FINALLY know what breed it was (or maybe a mix with a chihuahua?). Thank you for posting that pic.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Jezz said:


> I was brought up in an environment full of menopausal women who didn't believe in anything but an apple head Chihuahua. I grew up thinking that Chihuahuas like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True enough, I do agree that completely off standard doesn't look pure bred, but they definitely can be (poorly bred though maybe, but still pure). It seemed like you were saying a longer nose = not pure bred. I have seen deer heads come from two apple heads, but I guess there are varying degrees of deer head. Some deer heads will look very close to apple head, while some look nothing at all like a chi, but they are all lumped under the one category of 'deer head'. I'm sorry if it seemed like I was attacking you, I think the misunderstanding perhaps comes our different ideas of what 'deer head' is.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

When I think "deer head" I think of a big, long legged, Fox Terrier looking Chihuahua. I'm also sorry if it looked like I was attacking you, I am just so senstive on this topic. I've loved this breed my whole life and want to preserve the way it should be so that my great great great grand kids can treasure the breed we all love so much. 

You're welcome, Keeffer! The Moscow Toy Terrier (Russian Toy) is just such a cute little dog.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Jezz said:


> When I think "deer head" I think of a big, long legged, Fox Terrier looking Chihuahua. I'm also sorry if it looked like I was attacking you, I am just so senstive on this topic. I've loved this breed my whole life and want to preserve the way it should be so that my great great great grand kids can treasure the breed we all love so much.
> 
> You're welcome, Keeffer! The Moscow Toy Terrier (Russian Toy) is just such a cute little dog.


Well I definitely agree with you there, I want it to stay the way it is as well ^_^ When I think of deer head I think of anything that isn't an apple head, some of them I guess I consider between apple and deer head.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

About 7 yrs ago there was a teenager in my old neighborhood that had gotten a puppy. She found it through a free ad in the classifieds. She swore up and down to me that it was a GSD. Something just wasnt quite right and I tried to explain to her that I thought it was a mix. As the puppy grew up it just looked stranger and stranger. I ended up nick naming him low rider. I kid you not when I say that this dog looked like a full GSD it was the size of a GSD and had all the markings and features of a GSD except for it had legs about as long as a Corgie, LMAO..bless its heart. It was really cute and sweet but it had to be one of the oddest things I had ever seen??  

Sorry I got so off topic but when Jezz mentioned the GSDs I just had that pop into my head, LOL!


----------

